# The Scarce Seiko 7A48-7050 Fishingmaster



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks to my good friend Paul (SEIKO7A38Fan) who alerted me to the UK bay listing, I was FINALLY able to purchase my Seiko Grail. The 7A48-7050 Fishingmaster.

They seem to come up for sale maybe once a year and I missed out on the last one on Yahoo Japan auction site. I vowed this would not happen again. I sniped high and hard when the UK listing was ending and NO ONE was going to beat me out on this one !!

The Seiko 7A48-7050 Fishingmaster I won is mint, all original and the the bracelet fits me. It wears very comfortable...

Enjoys the pictures :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> Thanks to my good friend Paul (SEIKO7A38Fan) who alerted me to the UK bay listing, I was FINALLY able to purchase my Seiko Grail. The 7A48-7050 Fishingmaster.
> 
> They seem to come up for sale maybe once a year and I missed out on the last one on Yahoo Japan auction site. I vowed this would not happen again. I sniped high and hard when the UK listing was ending and NO ONE was going to beat me out on this one !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! What are the odds that the only example of that particular model to make an appearance on eBay in the last year would be in mint++ condition? Wear it (very carefully) in good health!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well done, Skip !! :thumbup: :thumbsup: :good:

Looks rather better in your photos, than it did in the eBay seller's (literally) motley efforts, eh ?









See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53561&view=findpost&p=678485



















Nice low serial number too, like most other examples we've seen. I wonder how few they actually made ? :think:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Thanks to my good friend Paul (SEIKO7A38Fan) who alerted me to the UK bay listing, I was FINALLY able to purchase my Seiko Grail.


And* THANK YOU*, Skip, for all the grails you've helped me with over the last 12 months. :notworthy:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a very nice catch. Were you lucky or was the bidding intense.

Mark


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

a nice catch and in great condition as well by the look of it .


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, what a stunner


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Certainly crowned with that stunning catch, watchking!! Congrats and thanks for sharing. Enjoy it!!! Have a nice week, J


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks very nice mate, I like that :thumbsup:

Just out of interest, does anyone know what the hole in the top bracelet link is for?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know what the hole in the top bracelet link is for?


Holding spare fish-hooks ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent catch! :thumbsup:


----------

